# World Stick-Fighting Championships



## DanFromDetroit (Nov 20, 2002)

I ran across  this  description of the results of the recent World Stick-Fighting Championships hosted by the World Eskrima Kali Arnis Federation.

Does anyone know if this competition is available on tape ?

If anyone reading this was there I would be most grateful for a first-person description of the event.

Does anyone know if this organization hosts competitions in the USA anywhere?  I would really like a chance to go see one sometime.

regards
Dan


----------



## bart (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi There,

As far as I know, this year's competition is available on tape. I know in the past they have been and I own one myself. I belong to this organization and they do have competitions in the US. There are quite a few schools that participate. There is a website: www.wekaf.com and there is a link on there for this year's tape: http://www.wekaf.com/forum/read.php?f=1&i=708&t=643 . 

As for competitions or schools near you, I don't know, but I would check out http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm
and look in the FMA Instructors Link.

Good luck.

Bart Hubbard


----------

